# Dimey's first real cut



## DimebagDarrell (Sep 27, 2005)

*Dimey's first real cut, assisted by Clen*

I finally decided that it's time for a cut.  After starting out at 142 lbs, making my way up to 216, and finally settling in at 206 lbs, I am ready to get rid of the love handles and get my abs back before I start another bulk.

Here's me today: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*206.0 lbs.*

I started Clenbuterol on Sunday, 40 mcg.  On Monday, I took my 40 mcg iat 6:30 am.  By 10:30, I had a massive headache and by 12:30 my skin had turned purple, I had the chills and shakes, and I was about to puke.  I, however, attributed this to the meeting I had outside in the Florida sun at 9:00 which caused me to delay my 9:30 morning snack to 11:15, plus I had no access to water outside.  I decided to try Clen one more day, and I was fine today; I took 2 Extra Strength Tylenol just in case.  Don't think I needed it.

My diet looks like this (cal/fat/carb/prot):

6:30 am - protein shake, banana, 4 flax caps, multivitamin - 457/9/48/48
9:30 am - protein shake, banana - 350/4/49/33
12:30 pm - protein shake, 1 can tuna, 1 cup broccoli - 374/12/21/46
3:30 pm - protein shake, natural granola bar - 392/10/43/35
6:30 pm - 5 oz chicken, 1 cup brown rice - 413/7/44/41
9:30 pm - protein shake, banana, 4 flax caps - 457/9/48/48

totals - 2443/51/253/251 (19%/41%/41%)

It's not the perfect diet, but it works.  The protein shakes include milk because a) milk tastes great b) has low GI and c) is cheap.  I know there are better protein sources than protein shakes all day long, but I am doing what I can.  Only half of my protein comes from whey.  The rest is from whole food.  The bananas are to help with the clen to keep the cramps away.

I am beginning to think that maybe my cals are a bit high, but I will determine that in a couple days.

Today I was 206.0 lbs, and worked out my triceps:

Reverse grip bench press - 3 sets x 10 reps
Cable tricep extensions - 2 sets x 10 reps
Dips - 2 sets x to failure

I am still forming up my workout schedule completely, but I should have that hashed out tomorrow.  I figure that I am about 15% body fat, so that would be 31 lbs of fat.  I would like to get to ~7-8% body fat, so I think that if I were to get to 185 lbs and 7% body fat that would work for me, and I would have 13 lbs of body fat left.  That would be dropping 21 lbs, 18 of which were fat.  We shall see.

Here goes!


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Sep 27, 2005)

By the way, I hate my traps.  Worst part of my body.  Damn things havent grown at all since I started lifting.  Pisses me off to no end.  My shoulders are my favorite; look at my gallery.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Sep 28, 2005)

Upped the Clen dosage to 60 mcg this morning at 6:30.  It's 7:46 now; took two tylenol again just in case.  Doing fine so far, though.

My only complaint is that it feels like the inner Spinalis head of my Erector Spinae is cramping up.  It's been doing so since last night.  I am drinking plenty of water; about 1.5 gallons per day.  I'll try drinking a bit more.


----------



## Cold Iron (Sep 28, 2005)

Why would you up the dose, when you have headaches and your skin is turning purple on only 40mcg ??


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Sep 28, 2005)

@ Cold Iron - I upped it because yesterday I was fine.  I think Monday was a freak day.  Today I was fine.

Today was a bust.  Left for work at 6:30 am, got home at 8:30 pm.  No time to get to the gym, because I gotta get some sleep, so it's 9:55.  I'm off to bed since I have to wake up at 6.  :/

By the way, the cramp in my back disappeared.  Doing quite well now


----------



## Mudge (Sep 28, 2005)

I think your traps look balanced, at least from the front.


----------



## Du (Sep 28, 2005)

Id really recommend getting on Taurine while on clen. How long do you plan on running it for?


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Sep 29, 2005)

@ Mudge - Yeah, they look balanced, because theyre both small lol.

@ du510 - I'll look into that.  I plan on running two weeks on, two off, rinse and repeat.  Hopefully I'm not doing this too long.

This morning I barely could drag my ass outta bed, I didn't get to sleep at 10 like I tried.  It was more like midnight.  But took 80 mcg this morning, as per my plan (40, 40, 60, 60, 80, 80, 100, 100, 80, 80, 60, 60, 40, 40).  Of course, the first 60 was changed to 40.  I'm a bit wired, but only really notice it when I'm talking to somebody.  Feels like When you talk in front of a large crowd for the first time.  Not truly nervous, just kinda shaky.  Otherwise, feeling good.  Definitely not stayin late at work today.  Hopefully.  Dime out.


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 29, 2005)

Good lord, 5 of your 6 meals, consist of protein shakes. lol


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Sep 30, 2005)

yeah, i need to redo my diet for next week, drop the cals a bit, and get rid of a shake and throw in a can of tuna.  or do that for two.  whole foods are much better, i know.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Oct 2, 2005)

*202.5 lbs*

well, it's been a couple days since i last posted.  i'm up to 100 mcg/day today, and again tomorrow.  i feel hardly any effects at all - my body seems to be accepting it well.  i may adjust my schedule of how much i take accordingly.  i swam a lot yesterday - great workout.  played fetch in the water with my friends golden lab while treading water for a long time, too.  the dog makes me jealous - has WAY more enegery than i do.  i then did some HIIT tonight.  weighed myself yesterday, as well.  came in at 202.5 lbs.  i adjusted my diet because hunger has not been a problem at all.  this number is kinda low, so i have a jar of natty PB at work that i can take little bites from in between meals to stave off hunger.  this plan, however, should be nicer due to less protein shakes.  the only time i'm having milk with them now is right when i wake up in the morning.

6:30 am - 8 oz milk, 1 scoop protein, apple, 4 flax caps, multivitamin - 316/7/33/31
9:30 am - 1.5 scoops protein, banana - 274/2/31/36
12:30 pm - 1 can tuna, 1 cup broccoli, 1/4 cup cheddar cheese - 312/13/6/44
3:30 pm - 1 can tuna, natural granola bar - 325/7/29/36
PWO - 5 oz chicken, 1 cup brown rice - 413/7/44/41
9:30 pm - 1 scoop protein, banana, 4 flax caps - 278/5/37/25

totals - 1918/41/180/213


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Oct 4, 2005)

*202.5 lbs*

Finally switched to a full-body workout in order to keep all my muscles under some sort of load to keep them from atrophying.  Will probably do that workout 3 times a week, and throw in some HIIT on one day and mild cardio on another.  I'm being much less strict about my exercise than my diet.

What's really terrible is that yesterday, I got home from work and there was a package at the door.  My fiancee, who lives 1400 miles away right now, sent me a damn box of cookies.  She's evil.  I had two.  I figure I'm still young, I can cheat a bit.

But the dieting still sucks.  I almost broke down and went to KFC last night, but at the last moment I resisted.  After working out, I was in no mood to eat.  The clen really adds to getting cramps and getting tired, which is aided by the lack of food.

I took 120 mcg of clen today, so 120 tomorrow and then back down.  I am suffering no bad side effects, except a little shaking, but it is very, very, very mild.  Have had no need at all for the tylenol since last Tuesday.  My temperature last night was 99.2 degrees, whereas by body's normal temperature is 97.3, without failure.  So clen is doing its thermogenic job.


----------



## Du (Oct 4, 2005)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> The clen really adds to getting cramps and getting tired, which is aided by the lack of food.
> 
> I took 120 mcg of clen today, so 120 tomorrow and then back down. I am suffering no bad side effects, except a little shaking, but it is very, very, very mild. Have had no need at all for the tylenol since last Tuesday. My temperature last night was 99.2 degrees, whereas by body's normal temperature is 97.3, without failure. So clen is doing its thermogenic job.


Are you taking the taurine?


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Oct 4, 2005)

nope.  it wasnt until now that i looked up why - to prevent hyperthyroidism.  crap.  ill have to run out and get some tomorrow.  somehow i missed that in the clen faq even though i read it several times.


----------



## Du (Oct 5, 2005)

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1190

Thats what I get. I typically throw in a teaspoon with my AM protein shake. Id suggest it, it does more than just prevent hypothyroidism.


----------

